# milbro



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Was planning on doing a review on the milbro standard ranger i ordered. Package came and i open it up excited , pulling out the bag with band set, target, and certificate of authenticity. Next comes the slingshot. I open it up to find that it isn't the model i ordered but a different one. That kind of took me for a suprise. The quality and detail to worksmanship is outstanding, the aluminum they use is stronger then i thought it to be and beautiful. They do a beautiful job, i didnt get the one i ordered and i still think they did an excellent job, i liked how they added the bandset and certificate of authenticity along with the target. The whole package said real quality and experience along with generosity, im just a bit bummed on getting the wrong one, an honest mistake im sure. Now my dilemma will be on how i should go about doing this. I dont have alot of money left to go sending it all the way back to the uk, and i actually paid more money for the one i ordered compared to what they charged for the one they gave me in its place. The one i ordered came to alot more but the one they gave me was cheaper, so i in turn lost money paying extra for something that was priced cheaper. I promised a review and update on when it came, now im not quite sure what to do honestly. A fantastic company though, i would definitely order from them again, i just wish they got it right the first time. More updates to come


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

And yes i emailed pete, he admits that i may have gotten the wrong model, and will take a look at it tomorrow. Just trying to figure out whats going to happen next


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Relax . You will find out tomorrow . Let us know of the resolution .


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I figured I'd fill you guys in on the whole situation


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

NOT sayin' that this will happen.... but I would not be surprised if you get the one you ordered and be told to keep the other.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These things happen. It will be corrected I am sure.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not holding any grudge or anything and im not bagging the company, I'm thinking it may sound that way on the computer but that's not what i meant by it. I actually really like what pete and the companies all about, i like the quality and care they put into their products and i love how they know how to do a great job. I was happy opening up the package just for the fact on seeing the care and effort that went into it. Everyone makes mistakes and thats just life, how a business handles the situation is also important. But in all honesty it isnt hard at all to get along with pete because ive talked to him myself and hes an outstanding guy. This wasnt a post to complain or bash anyone. Im just giving you guys the step by step fill in as to what's been going on since i promised updates and a review.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

UPDATE: Pete has emailed me, saying that he was very sorry and that he will send out the replacement and to please keep the one i received. That goes to show what kind of guy he is, a great one. He didn't have to do that at all but he did, class act right there. Im very grateful, and will be posting a review when it arrives. Like i said before, even when receiving the wrong one, i would still order from them. The quality is unreal, will be looking forward to the review, more to be said later on


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

So all is well that ends well the replacement going out Friday first class recorded delivery so tracking # will be sent no hard fealing on my part about this we stuff up on a del we put it right


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is top notch customer service !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't beat good people.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thats right top notch customer service! Now that im thinking about it, it wouldnt hurt to do a review of the one sent to me either. I can already give a hint that its a hell of a slingshot. Great company, great people, great service, great products, thats whats become evidently clear here


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pete could not have done better! Geez, perhaps this will stimulate orders yet more. I'd say it's great advertising at its best to do this. Flipgun had it spot on, didn't he!!

Post a pic/run down of the duo once you get 'em both side by side.

If it were me I'd send a bit of a "thank you" present eventually to Milbro.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Pete could not have done better! Geez, perhaps this will stimulate orders yet more. I'd say it's great advertising at its best to do this. Flipgun had it spot on, didn't he!!Post a pic/run down of the duo once you get 'em both side by side.If it were me I'd send a bit of a "thank you" present eventually to Milbro.


That last part literally has crossed my mind before reading this, i think that would be the right thing to do


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

I also bought the Ranger and and extra band was missing. Emailed Peter a few days later was at my door. He's great to deal with. Will buy from his company again. Buy the way,I love the Ranger.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow slinger16,

That is a great deal. I am tempted to order something from those guys, and hope they send the wrong one!! :naughty: That kind of response and action are to be commended. Milbro will probably have a little boost in sales because of it. :thumbsup: What a refreshing breath of air I have gotten from this story. They indeed sound like the kind of business I would not hesitate to spend money with. Sounds like absolute integrity.

Thanks for sharing with us,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Garflys said:


> I also bought the Ranger and and extra band was missing. Emailed Peter a few days later was at my door. He's great to deal with. Will buy from his company again. Buy the way,I love the Ranger.


He does a great job, have any pics of that ranger? I cant find any on the computer, dying to see it


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Wow slinger16,
> 
> That is a great deal. I am tempted to order something from those guys, and hope they send the wrong one!! :naughty: That kind of response and action are to be commended. Milbro will probably have a little boost in sales because of it. :thumbsup: What a refreshing breath of air I have gotten from this story. They indeed sound like the kind of business I would not hesitate to spend money with. Sounds like absolute integrity.
> 
> ...


Im glad you enjoyed! I would recommend them to everyone!


----------



## Christopher Parkinson (Sep 30, 2015)

I just purchased Gamekeeper Johns Alloy Pocket Poacher which is made by Milbro, crackin little shooter but was a bit cheesed when I openend and noticed grinder scratches all over it, maybe I got a bad one as all images I have seen of them on internet are mint, as you would expect for £80.
Great design let down by very poor finish...


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that pal


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Christopher Parkinson (Sep 30, 2015)

Christopher Parkinson said:


> I just purchased Gamekeeper Johns Alloy Pocket Poacher which is made by Milbro, crackin little shooter but was a bit cheesed when I openend and noticed grinder scratches all over it, maybe I got a bad one as all images I have seen of them on internet are mint, as you would expect for £80.
> Great design let down by very poor finish...


The chap from Milbro has messaged me with an offer for me to return catty and have it sorted out, just to point out a few things I never purchased this from Milbro but one of his clients Gamekeeper John.

I knowingly had a 4-5 week wait as I was informed this when I placed the order, but as I have waited so long to get my hands on it and my dissatisfaction is based more on aesthetics not performance, I declined Milbros offer to send it back.

The guy was unhappy about me posting this and asked why did I leave bad feed back if its no problem, well if I can clear this up it was feedback based on my honest opinion, the catapult feels and performs well but as in my previous post I am not 100% happy with it but happy enough not to have to send it back as I can still use it.

Surely this is why we have feedback and reviews so customers can feed off others experiences and suppliers can take note and make changes to meet customers' expectations.

I am not knocking Milbro, they obviously have a great fan base for good reason and they did offer to sort it out.


----------



## Christopher Parkinson (Sep 30, 2015)

Tom Stevens said:


> Sorry to hear that pal


Cheers mate, from what I can gather Milbro are a great company thats been around a long time and have a huge following so their gear must be top notch. Milbro have read my comment and even though I never purchased from them have offered to take it and sort it out which was good of them but I declined as I have waited a good while for it to come into stock with guy I bought it off - Gamekeeper John.

I seen something on here of a guy cheesed off that he sold his pocket poacher and had it returned to him with a slight fork hit and his looked absolutely mint like all others I have seen on internet, thats what I was expecting but mine must have been last off the line on a Friday afternoon LOL...

Any way it's a brilliant little catty which performs great so I will live it as they say..


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Humm.... being an ex gold smith and gun smith used to perfect finishes, this grinder scratch thing caught my attention. I'd guess Pete didn't know about it personally or he would have retrained the worker before your SS was put on the shelf to be shipped out. Al isn't my favorite metal but it's soft and easily finished off with just a bit of care, the right buffing compounds and the right buff wheels.

If you want to work out the scratches just do as you would with wood, start with a grit that will remove them and work down through finer grits. I would wet sand rather than dry, it'll go faster and the sand paper won't clog with aluminum. Sand in one direction if you can, yes that is challenging for the frame is very curvy, then the next step sand at right angles to the previous. That will alert you if all the previous scratches were sanded out by the present grit. Use good light too...let it play on the metal surface so you can really see what is going on.

On Aluminum, 1500 would be the last grit (at least for me) before using a cotton buff wheel and jeweler's Tripoli compound for a not too shiny, almost semi satin polish. If you want a mirror polish use another cotton wheel charged with jewelers stick red rouge compound and it'll sparkle. You can use Brasso also but it may leave scratches. It depends on what sort of finish you are after..a utilitarian Tripoli one or a super show piece polish. (I'd bet you are more into the former than the later). Be sure to wash the frame well between each grit, don't use the same water for all grits, cleanliness is a must in metal work, and wash with detergent and rinse well between Tripoli and rouge or some stray grit from the Tripoli will compromise the polish of the rouge. Metal is much more sensitive to stray grit particle scratches than wood. Scratches that would never show on wood would show on metal.

Back to Milpro. I worked with the public in retail capacity all my business life. Sometimes a customer had a gripe and almost always it was with reason. Like Milpro I immediately satisfied the customer even if he/she was a bit out of line, I CHEERFULLY got it right. Afterall going the extra yard doesn't cost anything and I ended up with a happy camper. That's just good biz. I get that Milpro is the same. Those Brits are strong yet pleasant honest people.


----------



## Christopher Parkinson (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for advice Chuck, I have ordered an alloy polishing kit of ebay, ones used for polishing alloy wheels.. I am not that fussy as to want a mirror finish, just buffing out the grinding scuffs will do.
Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Would be good to get some close up photos of the areas were the grinding marks are so i can use them to point out to the polishing guys thanks Pete

also just like to point out we only make these in small numbers 10 off per order and to be total honest i have had a hand in the packing of these items when ship out to our customer

so if one has slip by me i will not pass the book to any one else at milbro kind regards Pete


----------



## Jibee (Nov 8, 2015)

I just registered in this forum to give the impressions I had when I received the Milbro The Merlin I ordered some days ago.

It came very well packaged with 2 layers of bubble plastic. I was surprised by the weight : more heavy than I thought as it is aluminum.

When I saw it for the first time: I only said one word: WOW! This slingshot is gorgeous and what a finish! I love the tortuous shape! And it fits very well in the hand. In fact the weight reinforce the impression of high quality.

A small problem though, there are 2 tiny area without paint near one of the holes, which I suppose are the result of the support it is used when they paint it. So I guess it's very difficult not to have them. Well, it's not so important as you do not notice these once you have the bands in place.

It came with a certificate, bands of theraband gold (300 X 25-20 mm) with leather attached and a document describing how to install the bands (target at the rear). I did not install the provided bands as I wanted something stronger for this slingshot.

I had another good surprised: the bands do not slap my fingers at every shot! I do not know why, maybe it's the result of the shape of the fork which are rounded where the bands are attached.

Now I'm very interested in another slingshot from Milbro: the Hathcock Target Sniper...


----------

